# Bildinterpretation Eagle Cuda 300



## DerSimon (12. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

bin noch ein absoluter Echolotneuling und hoffe auf eure Hilfe. Gestern bin ich zum ersten mal über unseren See gefahren und konnte 3 mal ein ähnliches Bild wie im Anhang erkennen. Leider war es schon dunkel. Daher hat die Bildqualität etwas gelitten. Kurz unter der Oberfläche bildeten sich an den Stellen zig dunkle Punkte auf einer Länge von circa 3 Metern. Schwierig zu beschreiben, schaut besser auf das Bild. Meine Frage nun: WAS IST DAS????? Sind das Kleinfische?

Viele Grüße 

Simon


----------



## RibnitzerJung (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bildinterpretation Eagle Cuda 300*

sehr gut, ich schließe mich gleich an, weil ich hab mir das ding auch schon bestellt! :m


----------



## HD4ever (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bildinterpretation Eagle Cuda 300*

bestimmt keine Kleinfische ! 
irgendwie sieht mir der verwendete Maßstab komisch aus...
ich hab das aber auch auf meinem X-125


----------



## DerSimon (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bildinterpretation Eagle Cuda 300*

Hab alles auf Automatisch stehen....


----------



## Ossipeter (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bildinterpretation Eagle Cuda 300*

Ist da vor dir ein Boot mit Motorbetrieb (egal welcher) gefahren? Das könnte die Wasserverwirbelung durch die Schraube sein.


----------



## DerSimon (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bildinterpretation Eagle Cuda 300*

Nein, absoluter Ententeich. Kein Wind und keine einzige Welle.


----------



## sebastian1283 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bildinterpretation Eagle Cuda 300*

meinst du die dicke linie? oder das gekrisselte? standest du auf der stelle? diese dicken linen entstehen bei mir, wenn ich mit dem boot stehe und unter mir z.b. ein krautbatzen im freiwasser treibt. (kommt natürlich auf die einstellung des echolots an) du sagst, du hast es auf automatisch stehen?

hast du die störunterdrückung eingeschaltet? (hoch/mittel/niedrig)?

bei meinem cuda 300 lieferte mir der automodus keine aussagekräftigen bilder. konnte nicht wirklich unterschiede in boden und krautliene erkennen, bzw. dichte des krautes sehen & sobald er auf die 10meter einstellung gesprungen ist, konnte ich nicht erkennen, ob der boden hart oder weich ist. deshalb hab ich's manuell eingestellt bzw. stelle es stets manuell ein.


----------



## sebastian1283 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bildinterpretation Eagle Cuda 300*

achso, bin jetzt gar nicht auf das gekrissel eingegangen.

dieses gekrissel hatte ich häufig bei stark getrübtem wasser verzeichnet! reguliere dann häufig die empfindlichkeit nach. 

ps: mach dir mal keine illusionen, dass du mit dem echo viel fisch sehen wirst. zwar hat man hier und da mal paar sicheln, aber ob die wirklich so aussagekräftig sind #c

ich nutze es lediglich um unregelmäßigkeiten in bodenstrukturen zu finden, die in der regel für fisch sprechen


----------



## DerSimon (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bildinterpretation Eagle Cuda 300*

Hallo Sebastian,

danke für deine ausführliche Antwort. Die Störungsunterdrückung habe ich auf mittel stehen. 

Die Hoffnung auf Fischbilder habe ich auch eher nicht. Mir ist nur wichtig die Beschaffenheit des Bodens zu erkennen. Unser See ist voll mit Kraut und Schlamm. Daher versuche ich harte und krautfreie Stellen zu finden. Allerdings ist das Kraut für mich meistens nicht erkennbar. Muss immer noch mit einem Krallenblei ausprobieren. Wie stellst du das Echolot denn ein?

Viele Grüße

Simon


----------



## sebastian1283 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bildinterpretation Eagle Cuda 300*

mh gute frage welche werte ich z.z. habe. glaube empfindlichkeit ist so bei 85% (da haste nicht alle schwebstoffe im wasser abgebildet und erkennst die bodenkonturen dennoch ganz gut), grayline ist glaub ich so bei 72%. 

bei mir ist zwischen bodenline und krautline immer ein schraffierter bereich, welcher mir die krautdichte anzeigt. ist eigentlich recht zuverlässig. wenn die bodenline ganz glatt ist und kaum pixelig, hat man meist nur ganz wenig (moos) drauf oder "sauberen" grund.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bildinterpretation Eagle Cuda 300*

Genau diese Anzeigen habe ich bei meinem Cuda auch hin und wieder. Das sind Störungen, wirkt auf mich irgendwie wie ein "Wackelkontakt". Dauern auch nur ein paar Sekunden. 

Einfach nicht drauf achten, Fische sinds jedenfalls keine!


----------



## goover (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bildinterpretation Eagle Cuda 300*

Das kommt, wenn das Wasser besonders unrein ist. Kraut das durch das Wasser schwebt. Weitere Möglichkeit ist der Strudel des eigenen Motors, insbesondere bei zügiger Kurvenfahrt.


----------

